# Fritz Photos



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

First two are from June 16th and the third June 18th of Fritz sitting on the back of the chair next to where I am typing this,he has great balance.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Love that underbite. Looks like he's smiling in that last picture!


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice to see Fritz again. I hope all is well with your family as well.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on a stroll in the front yard today,having a roll on the grass of which he had several and lying in the shade.Fritz had a play with his Monkey after supper,went out to the front yard again, once went in the flowerbed like this morning.He has been on the back of the chair next to me,has just had some ice cream,Mom having a Ice Cream Cone,Fritz waiting to get some,He didn't come up right away last night,I tried twice thew Mom,just left him the dark.he came up on his own and slept on the bedspread.he woke up at 10 to 6, has toast and cereal with us.His Aunties are coming tomorrow,Irene and Bev,they went with Mom and Dad 6 years ago to get him,they visit the odd time,spoil him with walks and treats.the were to come a month ago,but about 2 weeks before that Irene fractured a hip so that was put on hold until now,she walks better now,uses a cane to get around.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz having a roll in the grass,had a few of those,lying in the shade, resting in the front window after getting up at 10 to 6 and resting after a play with his Monkey.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz getting treats from his Auntie Bev Saturday,resting after one of a few walks he had with Bev,panting after a walk and resting outside the back door on the step.


----------



## HolyMoly (Jul 3, 2008)

He is so handsome! I love his name by the way, it fits him.  And I love the picture of him in the window. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Fritz is a cute little boy.  very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on one of his walks with Auntie Bev on Saturday.Fritz sees another Bichon Gracie coming back from her walk and he lays down on the road so she will come over to him.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Fritz sure is a cutie! I always picture little dogs as yappy little things (sorry!) but all the Bichons I have met have been sooo nice!! Fritz looks like a good little guy too.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz sitting in the gateway catching a cool breeze,Auntie Irene is in the background.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz snoozing on the carpet in the gazebo at my feet.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz relaxing in the shade of the Maple tree with Auntie Bev after we came back from dinner and pictures of the cake we had.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Mom giving Fritz a piece of cake, an icing bone on it and Fritz enjoying eating it. We went out to supper Saturday,I had Chicken Fingers,Mom Liver and onions,Bev and Irene Liver and Bacon.Brought Fritz home Liver which had some that night and a few nights after with his dinner.Bev and Irene come a few days before Fritz's birthday,but about 3 weeks before this,Irene fractured a hip and couldn't make it, this is her first trip her since she did this.She is using a cane now,will take about 4 months to get over it.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz begging for a piece of the Ice cream Cone Mom had for dessert last night the day he went to the groomers.He rode on the floor of the van ,quiet all the way.Once there he tugged on the leash to the door going down and he jumped at it and he pulled me down and jumped sat the other door.Once in there,his tail was going and there was a Cat there.When we came back to get him,the cat was sleeping on a crate,don't know if he played with Fritz,the groomer's Collie was in a cage.I carried him to the van, as he gets stubborn and won't move.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on Mom's bed last Thursday smile on his face,Mom had gone to a bridal shower ,Fritz on the back of the chair smile on his face July 28 and July 20,both times wanted Ice Cream from me.We had Thunder and Lightning tonight,he whined and barked and he came down her and left a boo boo on the carpet,now under the couch.Last night Mom heard firecrackers ,holiday weekend here,he was under the couch and didn't hear them but the night before was just about to go sleep with a loud firecracker went off and off he went barking,had to put him in his cage.


----------



## MyLittleYorkiePoo401 (Aug 3, 2008)

aww hes such a happy little guy!


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz sleeping on Mom's jacket last Thursday.He went there when mom and I went shopping, me for printing supplies and Mom to return a jacket.Fritz under the coffee table later peeking out and having a drink.Earlier,her had grabbed one of my socks,after I got it back he went under the table and wanted a drink so set the dish in front of the table.Fritz under the couch snoozing before bed that night.He came up later,we give him medicine for his scratching and then put him in his bed,stays pretty quiet.the night after this,he was under there and i got a fly swatter out to swat a fly,he thought it was for him and out he come barking at it,was able to get him and he got some medicine and went to bed.The next few nights,tried this pretending there was a fly on the TV screen and that got him out, were able to get him to be,he whined a little and soon quieted down.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

He's too cute. He's not spoiled, is he?


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Scary! xD

Your pup is ADORABLE! <3


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz peeking around the couch and later on snoozing on the coffee table,resting up after being at the groomers September 17th.Fritz had a quiet ride there,then once there he started whining and was pulling me towards the gate and then jumped at the door going down and pulled me down the stairs,dog were already barking.He greeted Michelle the groomer and her assistant with tail wags,a dog there was glad to see him.Fritz just rested while not being groomed.When we to get him,he tried to jump on one of the cats,cat didn't mind.He is tired from his day and has to be carried to the van.Had a snooze on the way home and in the kitchen when we got home.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Four of eight pictures Fritz and the Aunties during their visit here September 19 and 20.Fritz begging for a treat from Irene,standing up for a treat from Bev,beside a water dish after having a walk with Bev and beside Bev waiting for some doughnuts,had coffee,Fritz had the water.He was glad to see them,tail going and giving kisses,had treats and a few walks from Bev,short ones as Bev has had a disc problem in her back.W had doughnuts and coffee outside,Fritz had a walk before we had those.After a little while went inside and around 4,we went out to supper. I had Chicken Tenders,Fries and a Caesar Salad,Bev had Chicken Tenders,Fries and Broccoli and Cheese soup,Irene had Chicken Tenders and Fries,Mom had a Chicken Wrap and Broccoli and Cheese Soup.Bev and I had Vanilla Ice cream for dessert with Chocolate Syrup,Whipped Cream and a Cherry on top.Mom and Irene passed on dessert.We brought home some Chicken for Fritz as a snack.After getting back,I went to the start of a 3 day Junior Hockey tournament that went all weekend.Fritz slept with the Aunties,a Bev's feet.Had some toast and cereal the next morning and snoozed in the window.Irene also looked good,her hair has straightened out.


----------



## leigh29 (Oct 8, 2008)

What a cutie. What type of dog is he?


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz sitting on a little table being the center of attention,begging for Bev to take him on a walk and the next morning in the windows with the Scarecrows.


----------



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

*such a cute dog*


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on the counter after being brushed,in the van resting after we got to Bobcaygeon,Ontario and at home flipped over on the couch after getting home October3rd.Only Auntie Bev came,Irene had trouble with her bowels due to the cancer she had,also had pain in her knee the one she hurt a while back and spots were found on her lungs.Mom talked to them not long ago and both are fine.Fritz is a good traveler,he sits or lays down,was on Bev's lap for the ride there.He got a little fidgety so we had to stop,he needed a pit stop and the we were on our way.once there,mom and Bev went shopping ,didn't get anything,Fritz ahd a sleep while i read a book.We then went to lunch ,we all had one piece of Halibut with Fries, and coleslaw,I also has a Caesar Salad.Bev and i had Coconut Cream Pie for dessert,Mom had rice pudding with raisins,Bev took home some pie for Irene.We took Fritz out some Fish for a treat,also had some Iams bones.Fritz slept most of the way home,snooze don the couch upstairs with paws in the air,We then went downstairs,he had some bones,a couple of drinks of water,one where I had to hold the dish as he drank from the coffee table,he slept on the table.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz flipped over on the couch after the big ride he had with his Auntie Bev.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Fritz looks like one happy dog and nice pictures.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz in the front window,tree on behind him,back from the groomers November 20th,carried in to the groomers,Mom with me,tail going,squirming and his tail was going when he got down there and saw his groomer.When we went to get him,he jumped on the back of a cat,cat didn't mind,Fritz is friends with it.he snoozes in the van on the way home and once home curls up in the kitchen.Fritz in the front window,lights on and in Mom's chair in the bright sun,likes to be warm


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz lit up in the front window,lights reflecting in the window,my Uncle's lights on across the street.,out on the back step in the snow,with buddy snowy downstairs.Mom had some ladies here that night for cards,he went and greeted them twice,the first time greeted them then had a run around the living room.he then stopped,Mom thought he was smiling at me ,maybe was panting from his run a or was glad there were other people here.Fritz on Mom's lap.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz with a shirt of mine under the dining room table.Mom had put some clean clothes on my bed,he followed her in and he grabbed the shirt,didn't see him do but it must have been funny him carting the shirt. He didn't hurt it any,layed on it,protecting it.Fritz outside ,snow on his face and walking around and back from his visit to the groomers December 18th.Carried him in and met the groomer Michelle,she had her Collie,a White and a Black Poodle,came over to see me,Fritz squirmed on the way down,tail was going when he saw the dogs.He snoozed on the way home and in the kitchen once home.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz in the window,on the floor playing and with me in the chair with a new toy stuffy he got from a friend of mine in Pennsylvania and a bone treat with Icing on it,he liked that too.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

A Bichon ornament I got from a friend in Florida,Fritz at my sisters on Christmas day with his new stuffy,a talking Monkey and my sister's dog Taffy,a beagle /Whippet mix with Reindeer antlers on.Fritz also got some Jerky treats and other treats.I got new pants a pull over sweater,new gloves,thermal socks,a hockey book,a digital photo frame and a new wallet.Mom got a new coat,a wrist watch and a necklace.Christmas Eve,went to a Christmas Pageant at church,then to my sister's for a little bit ,went home and then went with my sister to a candlelight service at church with candles only lighting up the church.Next day went to open presents at my sister's came home and went back fro Christmas dinner Turkey and all the trimmings,My brother-in-law's brother was also there.After supper friends of my sister came ,they have a Golden retriever Murphy,he was looking for treats,he got a new stuffy from Marlene and was proud if it wagging his tail.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz begging for treats,cleaning my plate of Quiche Lorraine I had for lunch at my sister's,having a cool nap on the dining room floor,begging again for treats,Fritz on my Brother-In-Law's Larry's lap and on Cheryl's lap one of their friends.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi there!!! I found Fritz again!!!! Great pictures


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz playing with his talking Monkey January 2nd,his first nap of the year with me ,on Mom's bed under the covers January 3rd and on top of the covers of her bed December 30th


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on my bed,head on a pair of jogging pants January 3rd,on Mom's knee in her chair January 3rd and with with me ,head ion the arm of a chair January 5th.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz sitting on the small couch January 5th begging Mom for something,snoozing on my knee January 7th,on Mom's bed before waking up January 8th and Taffy napping on the small couch January 5th.She was here as my sister and her husband had to go to a visitation for his Aunt Marg who had passed away January 3rd at age 80,had several bouts of cancer and Taffy was here again the following day as they went to the funeral.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

First four of ten pictures of the Aunties visit January 16th.Fritz that morning head tucked under the comforter of Mom's bed.Mom wanted to make the bed as his Aunties were coming later that morning so I tried to rouse him out of bed,he growled at me so I left him there,he got down on his own.Fritz on one of his few walks with Bev,cold doesn't bother him,Fritz watching his Aunties coming to the back door and giving Auntie Bev a kiss.They brought some Tim Hortons doughnuts,not sure if Fritz had some. I came down here and had it ,the rest of them were up in the kitchen.Before this,he had a walk,for lunch there was Salmon and Tuna Sandwiches and Pickles,Fritz had some of that.We went out to supper,Fritz watched us leave from the front window and then he goes to the bedroom to snooze.Bev,Irene and Mom had Liver and Onions,I had Chicken fingers,Fries and a Caesar Salad.We brought some Liver home for Fritz,he was waiting at the back door for us,he had some that night and for a few days after.i had Coconut Cream Pie for dessert,Bev had a dish of Vanilla Ice cream,nothing for Mom and Irene.After we got back,they left for home,were afraid of it snowing ,so they will stay overnight another time.Bev had been feeling tired and cold lately,couldn't keep.maybe had to get thyroid checked.She had been worrying about Irene and shew been driving a friend around helping her do errands.Fritz had doughnuts later that night,also some Iams bones and a drink of water.He then had a sleep on Mom's lap then snoozed under the small couch.He had a busy time and was tired out.He is going to the groomer tomorrow so will be looking rather spiffy.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz giving Irene a kiss,on the couch with Bev giving Irene another big kiss,getting a treat from Bev and watching take a picture while was resting next to Bev.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Some new toys the brought him and keeping a toy cozy while snoozing next to Bev.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

First of a series of pictures of Fritz an our visit to Marleneand Larry's cottage during the Thanksgiving weekend here October 10-12,2008.Fritz layingon the floor soon after we arrived,Fritz snoozing in a chair later the same day,Fritz withLarry on the couch and Fitz snoozing on the couch the next day.We left a little after 10 on Friday, stopped to pick upMarlene and Taffy,Marlene drove from that point.After an hour we stopped at a tim Hortons for Chili and Garlic Bread.Fritz and taffy stayed in the van,fritz on the floor in frontof the passenger seat and taffy standing up watching us eat.We got to the cottage between 12:30 and 1 ,I cleaned up leaves shortly after getting there.We had lasagna for supper,fritz made himself at home sleeping everywhere like you will see in the pictures.Fritz liked Larry a lot,stayed with him a few times and Mom also.Fritz slept with Mom each night and was quiet.When he had to go out,Marlene or Larry went out with him.Next morning for breakfast was Bacon ,Toast and somethinghat had Egg,Pumpernickel bread and Bacon pieces.Dinner wasat 5:30,friends of Larry and Marlene's who have a cottage on the other side of the lake came with their dog Murphy,more on him later.Fritz got a little excited and peed on the floor,after supper stayed on the couch.We had Turkey,Carrots,Brussell Sprouts,Dressing and Potatoes.Dessert was a Pumpkin Cake that mom made and also a Chocolate dessert.After supper,Fritz got off the couch and i tried to get him back and he tried to bite me,wasn't happy with that.Sunday before we left,we all went on a tour to see the fall colors,have pictures of that.Had lunch when we got back and we left for home at 2:35 Sunday.fritz slept on the back seat thewhole way home.At one point,aq truck turned off the highway and sprayed up gravel thathitthe side of the van so we topped to check,it was fine and were soon on our way.Almost home,mom had to swerve to avoid hitting a cat.Once home found a dead bird in frontof the garage and a dead squirrel between our house and the neighbors.Not a great thing to see after being away for 2 days.One morning there,we each made out bed,the next day I made all 3 amnd did a little vacuuming.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

fritz still snoozing on the couch,snoozing ujnder a kitchen table as I was reading a book ,wioth Mom on the couch nad on the deck as larry and I were putting things away for the year.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on a deck chair 45 minutes after the last picture and fritz on a chair between 1st and second course of dinner.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

My sister's dog Taffy at the cottage during the Canadian Thanksgiving October 10-12,2008.Taffy at both ends of the couch Friday and the next day with Larry on the couch.Taffy either barks or whines to go out and gets three Beggin Strips,Fritz also got one.She sleeps with Marlene and Larry,doesn't snore like Larry does,I could hear him down the hall from where I slept.he would do the same downstairs and Fritz would stare and whine at him thnking something was wrong with him.When Taffy rides in Larry's truck,she stands up,not with us in there,she curls up between us and Fritz on my lap.Taffy gets food from the table only when we are done,Marlene puts food on a plate and she gobbles it up.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is Murphy,the Golden Retriever I talked about earlier..He was 6 ,turned 7 in November.He is friendly,goes around wagging his tail..As a rule,he doesn't eat meat but did on this night.At supper,he had his head on my lap wanted food,slobbered on my pants so had to change those.Marlene has a stuffed toy that Murphy plays when he is there and that night was no exception.He went up the stairs past a chair that is there to prevent Taffy and Fritz from going up,he couldn't figure out how to get down and past it,so he barked.Marlene and I heard him,so I moved the chair and he got down and was proud of it wagging his tail .When he got tired,he layed down with it like in the last picture.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

The birthday boy Fritz snoozing on the couch the morning of his 7th birthday June 3rd ,same as Mom's she was 79.A picture of the card I got him,it may be a Bichon puppy or a Polar Bear Cub,anyway it is a cute card.On the inside it says Another year older,another year cuter,Happy Birthday.I wrote May you have many more Fritz ,you have been a great little pal.We left on the living room couch the night before,he came later and slept on the bedspread in my room,don't know when.In the morning,he was woken up by the phone,it was his Aunties singing Happy Birthday.Irene doing pretty well,she went in to the hospital on Thursday for hip replacement surgery,is going home tomorrow.Bev is getting better,she had Temporal Arteritis,was tired,cold and had headaches,had a artery taken out,has to take Prednisone for 2 years,can't walk too far without getting tired.My Brother-In-Law Larry phoned Mom,my sister Marlene did after that.Fritz had his breakfast in the window,wagged his tail for it.Mom went with a friend for lunch ,Marlene came by after she left,brought a card and a gift which was a purse.Before she left,she gave Marlene a kiss something he won't do for Mom.















Fritz cuddled in Mom's chair morning of June 4th and his snack we brought home from The Keg Steakhouse.Mom told the waitress to save it as Fritz would be looking for something when we got home and it was his birthday.She brought it back with a candle in some Potatoes.I had Steak,Larry had Prime Rib,Mom had Chicken Teriyaki and Potatoes,not sure what my sister had.I had Apple Crumble for dessert,Larry had Chocolate Brownie covered with Ice Cream,Mom had Creme Brulee,my sister had some of Mom's dessert.Fritz was waiting when we came home and had some chicken.At bedtime,he wnet and sat on the couch,later to Mom's bed.then came to my room and slept on the bedspread.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz walking with his Monkey in his mouth just before I did the vacuuming late Thursday afternoon June 4th and looking out the front window the next morning.We had Grilled Cheese sandwiches for supper,Fritz had some after he had his.He later came down her after giving him some meat.He had a snooze down here, begged for water and had some Iams bones.He went to the living when we went to bed.After this,went to Mom's bed for a few minutes then to me and slept on the bedspread.At around 6 in the morning he went to Mom's bedroom and buried his head under a pillow.After that,went behind the couch .I washed Mom's van,then pulled weeds from the patio,Fritz was out there supervising the work.After that,came in and had lunch,he did also,then a play with his Monkey,cuddled with me after this.Gave him a brushing ,didn't like it,we should have started doing this when he was a puppy, wouldn't have a problem now doing it.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz outside his cage Thursday morning July 2 and later in the morning stretched out on Mom's bed before going to see his Aunties.There were fireworks on Canada Day night July 1st and he had to sleep in his cage,the same on the Thursday.Fritz had a snooze on the way up,it rained ,stopped once we were there.Fritz couldn't wait to get to them,tail was going,had 2 or three walks.Bev feeling somewhat better,headaches have syopped,still get tired walking,can't go too far,still takes pills,Irene looks good is 107 pounds,wouldn't know she ever had cancer.On one of the walks,Irene took Fritz to see a lady who had only seen Fritz in pictures,now saw him in person.We had doughnuts and coffee,Fritz had some and some treats from the Aunties.We had Salmon,Egg Salad and Tuna sandwiches and Pickles for lunch,Fritz had some Salmon ,could smell it wehn I gave him some Egg Salad.Other than that Fritz slept on the floor or Irene's lap.Once Fritz was asked about a walk,got up wanting to go,when it was a treat ,he stood on his back paws begging for it.We stayed for 3 hours,left at 1,Bev had to go at 1:30 to get a prescription,didn't want to tire her out.Fritz slept all the way home,did the same once there.When I let him up on Friday July 3rd,he went to mom's bedroom and hid under a pillow.After that,he came out,had some of my cereal,no toast,then to the window to lay down.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz getting a treat from Bev,snoozing on the floor to cool off and on Irene's lap on the couch.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

A Bichon statue on a table next to the TV,one in a case next to it playing a guitar and a Boston Terrier statue to the right of that.A Boston Terrier and a West Highland Terrier statue in front of the TV.King Fritz on a hassock in front of the door surveying his kingdom,no room on the window ledge for him there.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

A Bichon flag in their front window,reflection of me in the window taking the picture and of Fritz in a window behind the Canadian flag.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Some pictures of the Aunties and Fritz during their visit here September 4th.Fritz in the window waiting for his Aunties to come,outside the gazebo on the patio ,head resting on the table in the gazebo,Fritz with Auntie Bev under the Maple tree. They brought him his Bacon treats,had a few walks which short,Bev gets tired easily.Mom talked fairly recently with Irene,she is fine and Bev is too.Mom is going to phone them soon to find out a good time to come up there before it gets too cold and snowy.We had doughnuts and coffee,Fritz had some doughnut,later on had lunch which was Salmon,Tuna and Egg sandwiches,Fritz had a little of that too.Later that afternoon,we went to supper,I had a Chicken Wrap,Irene brought home some of her Chicken for Fritz as a treat.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz with Auntie Bev about to give Auntie Irene a big kiss.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

More pictures of the Aunties visit September 4th.Fritz snoozing on the mat in the gazebo,Fritz with Bev under the tree again,Fritz with his Aunties on the couch and Fritz sitting a chair in the gazebo.We had Fish and Chips for supper September 18th and Ice Cream Bars for dessert.Taffy came for a couple of hours later on,Larry and Marlene went to dinner with Larry's sister and husband.Fritz followed Taffy around,then Fritz snoozed down here by the stereo and Taffy on the little couch.Mom went out to play cards and Fritz started to beg to up to the window,he did and was there when Larry and Marlene came to get Taffy.Fritz slept in his cage again,had been scratching not so much now.He had no breakfast the next morning,then went to the window,behind the couch after that.I was at a hockey tournament that weekend ,the Bowmanville Eagles were hosting it,they lost both their games.On the Saturday Mom was at church helping to get snacks ready for a wedding,the next day went to see Jersey Boys in Toronto.She liked the singing but when there was dialogue,the f word was used a lot her and some other people didn't like that.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz sleeping in the gazebo again,under the tree with Bev again and on September 18th licking what was left of Mom's Ice Cream Bar.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz getting brushed before going to the groomers January 14th then back from the groomers and greeting my sister Marlene when she came by to visit.Fritz just went to the groomers yesterday,was happy to be there,tail going as I carried him in,greeted the grooming assistant with tail wags,other dogs there happy to see him.Hadn't been on a lot recently,had been watching the Olympic Torch relay,now the Winter Olympics,had problems with the monitor,took that in on January 6th,got back on January 18th,works good.My sister's dog is staying with us for the week,her and her husband plus his sister and husband have gone to Nassau ,Bahamas for a week.they brought Taffy last night,Fritz greeted then with kisses,tried to play with Taffy,Taffy wouldn't.Taffy slept in the living room,Fritz in his cage.This morning,Fritz went to Mom's bed and was with her.Fritz had his breakfast, was in the window,cuddled with mom,Taffy was down her sleeping.Fritz had ham on a bun with me for lunch,had Cabbage Rolls and a bun for supper and Black Cherry Ice Cream for dessert.Taffy slept through supper most of the time,both are now upstairs.Mom going out later to play cards,will be watching both dogs,they will be fine,don't bother each other.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz on February 20th on the coffee table watching over my sister's dog Taffy,they had gone for a week to Nassau,Bahamas.They behave themselves,Taffy lost a little was nervous being away from them.I vacuumed the hair up,it plugged up and quit working so got that fixed.Fritz on February 25th with my shoe under the dining room table.One time caught him doing it,he dropped,I said it was okay for him to take it so he did.Twelve days ago,he got out the front door when the paper boy came and collected.The boy and his sister helped me,Fritz went way up the street,got him with a piece of meat.I will have to watch how far I open the door with him close by.Tomorrow,he goes to the groomer on St.Patrick's Day,maybe coming hoe with a green scarf on.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz with my shoes under the table again February 28th and March 1st.We went out ot supper last with my sister and husband and my Aunt and Uncle,I was confirmed at church and this was a present from Mom to me.Mom had Liver which she took some home for Fritz,I had Chicken Souvlaki.Later on he had bones and water,cuddled with Mom and then under the couch.This morning up to Mom's room and under the comforter.He was thee a few minutes before coming out and had having my cereal and toast then Mom's toast, cuddled with me and in the window when he heard someone going by with a shopping cart.he has had bologna Sandwich with me,now upstairs.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz cooling off inside the back door after coming home from the groomers on St.Patrick's Day sand later on down here on the back of the chair with his Monkey.He didn't get a green scarf,got a red one,he looks good in any color scarf.Fritz rode on the back seat on the way there,I carried him in,his tail was going,going down the stairs he started squirming,all I could do to hold im.Once I put him down ,he was excited to see the groomer's assistant,the dogs and the groomer's cats.When we went to get him,had to carry him out,he gets tired,rested on the back seat for the ride home and laid inside the back door once home.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz in the window and then downstairs after being to the groomers April 21st.Fritz rode in the back seat on the way there,I carried him in and his tail was going,was squirming going down the stairs,was happy to see all the other dogs and the groomer's two cats.When we went to get him,he was in a hurry to get out of his container and hit is nose,wasn't hurt.I carried him to the van,rode on the back seat again and once home,he went to the window.This morning after he got out,went to Mom's bed and under the comforter,then came out and went behind the couch.After this,he had cereal and toast then cuddled with me.He had a snooze on Mom's bed then lunch with me,stayed upstairs,barked at the mailman when he came.Mom had to help with a Salad luncheon at church,that was my supper she brought home.It was Potato Salad,Jelly Salads,Ham and a Whole Wheat Bun.Fritz had some of that and his own and cookie for dessert.Tonight,had water and bones,is snoozing under the couch now.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

First set of pictures of the Aunties visit April 30th.Fritz in Mom's chair before they got here,at the back door waiting for them to come in,getting a treat from Bev,sitting in the sunshine in the kitchen,Mom got a bit in the way and Fritz with Irene's shoe in the living room.While waiting at the door,his tail was going a mile a minute,he then kissed both of them,got treats,had a walk,first of three.We had Doughnuts and Coffee in the kitchen,later went to the living room and around 1 or so we went to lunch at the Massey House which is in Newcastle,Ontario,3 miles East of Bowmanville.I had a Massey Burger with Fries,everyone else had Liver and Onions.We brought Fritz home some Liver to have for his supper.bev was still having trouble walking any great distances,we were to go visit them near the end of July when Bev called to say Irene had fallen in their home and broke the femur in her left leg,had to put a rod in,we went and saw them August 7th,couldn't put weight on it,we were talking to them tonight,she can put weight on it so it is a start.Later on,Fritz had some doughnut and water,went outside,then under the couch,came out when Mom went upstairs.






















Fritz with head resting under the kitchen table,resting his head on Bev's foot in the ling room and up on the couch with Bev snoozing.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz peeking around the corner of the couch,begging for a treat from Bev then Irene,on a walk with Bev,getting another treat from Irene,in the kitchen before we went out and on Mom's lap after they went home.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz greeting Bev and Irene when the arrived June 4th,Fitz high fiving Irene for some treats,got some from Bev also,Fritz wandering around the kitchen with his flipped over,having a stroll with Bev,on Mom's lap wanting some doughnuts and Fritz by the table looking at Bev with a smile on his face.Fritz didn't hear them come in,he was sleeping but when he did,he gave them a great greeting,had treats and walk,Taffy was down here snoozing ,she was here as my sister Marlene was in the hospital with stomach pains,had a bowel operation awhile back,she had ate some Salad at Mom's birthday party so that was probably how the pains started,was there until Sunday June 6th.Bev still has trouble walking any great distance,Irene was pretty good.We went to Kelsey's for lunch,I had a Wrap and Fries,mom had a Wrap and Broccoli and Cheese soup,Irene had Chicken Fingers and Bev Macaroni and Cheese.Irene and Bev shared a Lava Cake,Chocolate with Whipped Cream and Cherry Sauce .Irene brought back some chicken fingers for Fritz,they had brought a Birthday Cake,we had some and so did Fritz.He was bad that night,he peed by the stereo and before that on the coffee,may have mad at Taffy being here,lately he has been scratching ad itch and had to get him pills,that has helped but has made him thirsty,sometimes pees after drinking too much water,have tried cutting that back,also sleeps a lot,has been good lately in that department,no peeing.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fritz beside Irene then Bev,walking with Bev on the front lawn,had roll on the lawn also,on his leash ready for a walk,picture of the Birthday Cake they brought,it says:Happy Birthday Betty,Fritz,Bev and Irene,it was their birthdays the following week,Fritz having having some cake and Taffy down heer just sitting,She has a hard time climbing stairs and up onto chairs and is hard of hearing,is 13,14 in December.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

First set of pictures of our visit to Bev and Irene's place August 7th.First two pictures are him flipped over in Mom's chair at our place before going,snoozing on the floor at the Aunties place,doggie statues in the cabinet,cuddling with the Aunties and snoozing on the floor again.Fritz rode on the back seat the whole way,no sound from him.Once there,he couldn't wait to get to Bev who had come out to greet us.We then went inside to see Irene Mom talked to Irene on Friday and she is able to put weight on her leg,a little sore,it will get better with time.Fritz had a few walks with Bev,met a lady on the first one ,she liked him then two older men later,he wanted them to come to him,they did and his tail went like crazy,he just loves people! We had Tim Hortons Doughnuts and coffee,Fritz had some doughnut then later had Egg and Tuna Sandwiches,had some of that from us.We left around 1:30 ,Fritz rode behind the driver's seat on the floor on the way home ,was quiet until we were close to home,he sensed that we were close.After we were home, snoozed in the kitchen.A little alter we went to Burger King,had Whoppers and Fries,brought Fritz a bit of a Whopper for a snack.


----------



## fritz14 (Jul 4, 2008)

Cuddling with Bev then Irene,dog in a cabinet playing a guitar,took a picture of that in a previous visit,having a walk with Bev,getting a treat from Irene then Bev and sitting on a hassock,proud as can be.He did that during a previous,there was no room in the window,there was a Air Conditioner so Bev put the Hassock inside the front door so he could survey his kingdom.


----------

